# Fender "Dick Master" What is this?



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I never heard of such a thing

Fender "Dick Master" for sale


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

???

I was going to say that maybe it's Dick Dale related before seeing that ad, but I don't think he used one of those...


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I don't know what it is, but it's at least recovered if it's even Fender. Fender logos look like more recent replacements. I suppose it could be a Bandmaster or Tremolux http://www.ampwares.com/amp.asp?id=16

Pics of the back and interior of the amp head, and inside the cab, would go a long ways to identifying it.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

This Dick Master appears to have a 1x12 in the cab. If I am not mistaken (and I owned a '64) the Band Masters had 2x10 speakers


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Hahaha, I saw that too. Given the wording of the ad, I'm pretty sure it's a joke. If not, I have a coffee maker I can trade him for it.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Looks like a spoof of the Tone Master


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> This Dick Master appears to have a 1x12 in the cab. If I am not mistaken (and I owned a '64) the Band Masters had 2x10 speakers


Bandmaster piggybacks always had 2x12 cabs. The Tremolux was the 2x10.

Hard to tell what the speaker is in it. If the cab and head originally came together and the coverings are original colors, I would guess it's either a 61-63 Showman 12 or Showman 15. Probably a 15. The faceplate is obviously a repro since there never was a Dick Master model.

Here is a pre Aug 64 version for cab size comparison. First run blackface but still with white tolex:


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2011)

Guy I know has a Marshall 4x12 cabinet that says 'Arsehole' on it in the Marshall script. It's awesome. Maybe something similar?


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

that is pretty awesome..... hahaha...


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

bobb said:


> Bandmaster piggybacks always had 2x12 cabs. The Tremolux was the 2x10.
> 
> Hard to tell what the speaker is in it. If the cab and head originally came together and the coverings are original colors, I would guess it's either a 61-63 Showman 12 or Showman 15. Probably a 15. The faceplate is obviously a repro since there never was a Dick Master model.
> 
> Here is a pre Aug 64 version for cab size comparison. First run blackface but still with white tolex:


Mine may have been 2x12 its been several years since I had it. I was pretty sure it was 2x10 but could be wrong


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

"Nice fat tone like a thick johnson. It will also make you come when you crank it to 10. Can't beat it."

hilarious ad!


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Mine may have been 2x12 its been several years since I had it. I was pretty sure it was 2x10 but could be wrong



All the BandMaster's I have owned had two 12 inchers in them


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

I clicked on the "view seller's other ads" link...he's also got a rare Fender "Bad Tone" amp that never sounds the same way twice...

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...-Bad-Tone-Guitar-Amplifier-W0QQAdIdZ269042157










"Times are rough, so I'm busting out the big guns here.

What you see in this ad is a very rare 1966 Fender "Bad Tone" guitar amplifier.
A total oddity in the Fender lineup and a total mystery to me.
Let me tell you.. It sounds just as bad as the name boasts. It's like they took a Band Master amp and made it totally incapable of producing a desirable tone. It's always too flat.. or too bright.. or too dark. Literally every time it is plugged in, it sounds absolutely different than the time before. And it will ALWAYS make your speakers fart out. I don't get it. I don't understand it... But I do hope to pass it off to someone who can tame this beast.

The price on this amp is undecided. I know what I paid.. but frankly, I look at this site every day and haven't seen another one pop up on here. Feel free to shoot me an offer and I can consider it. Hell, if you can come by my place and get a real tone out of it, maybe I'll give it to ya'! Hahaha.. But seriously.. if you're interested, e-mail me and we'll talk the turkey.

Open to partial trades for vintage popcorn machines, a fountain pop dispenser (Must be Coca-Cola branded) or all three Traynor "Group" amplifiers w/matching cabinets.
Will also trade outright for a backhoe.

Thanks."


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

Made me laugh!


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

No lack of trade items thats for sure .LOL. After that description,he will have to pay someone to take it away.


----------



## johnxtremaine (May 19, 2011)

Hello,

I am the owner of these amps. They came into my possession in an estate auction. The Dick Master is definitely going to make you come. The Bad Tone definitely sounds absolutely awful.


Please feel free to contact me through Kijiji if you have any other questions.

Thanks.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

Seriously...Fender would never give their products such offensive names...What gives...???...


----------



## Big White Tele (Feb 10, 2007)

johnxtremaine said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am the owner of these amps. They came into my possession in an estate auction. The Dick Master is definitely going to make you come. The Bad Tone definitely sounds absolutely awful.
> 
> ...


Man Id love to have that Dick Master...I wish I had a Backhoe to trade...


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

jimihendrix said:


> Seriously...Fender would never give their products such offensive names...What gives...???...


Just 2 used Fender amps with tacky aftermarket faceplates.


----------



## johnxtremaine (May 19, 2011)

vds5000 said:


> Just 2 used Fender amps with tacky aftermarket faceplates.


You'd like to think that, wouldn't you?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

johnxtremaine said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am the owner of these amps. They came into my possession in an estate auction. The Dick Master is definitely going to make you come. The Bad Tone definitely sounds absolutely awful.
> 
> ...


What's the background on the amp? Sounds like it would be an interesting story


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

So...um...which pedals sound good with the "Dick Master"...???...

An Electro-Harmonix Big Muff Pie...???...

A Metasonix Butt Probe pedal...???...

A Big John Hairy Balls pedal...???...

A ZVex Super Hard On...???...


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Bet the Dick Master would go over huge in the lavendar bar circuit.


----------



## johnxtremaine (May 19, 2011)

Actually, I do own a Super Hard On. I use it mostly with my '83 2203 though. Crunch crunch crunch.


----------



## Manu Allicot (May 23, 2011)

for me it look's like at a Fender Supersonic


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

johnxtremaine said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am the owner of these amps. They came into my possession in an estate auction. The Dick Master is definitely going to make you come. The Bad Tone definitely sounds absolutely awful.
> 
> ...





johnxtremaine said:


> You'd like to think that, wouldn't you?



So John....give it up....what is the story with these amps? You've got a a captive audience here. 659 views as of my writing.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Seems like it would be a perfect match for this guitar.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

Finally found one of the amps you are looking for...A Traynor Group One...

http://hamilton.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and...2-x-12-inch-150-Watts-MIC-W0QQAdIdZ287213541#


----------

